

Show HN: Brick Wizard is a tool for saving money on LEGO parts at BrickLink. - RotsiserMho
http://thebrickwizard.com/

======
RotsiserMho
Hi everyone! Brick Wizard is an app for OS X/Windows that helps save money on
BrickLink orders by determining the least expensive combination of stores for
a given parts/wanted list. I've created a subreddit for further discussion if
anyone is interested:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/brickwizard](http://www.reddit.com/r/brickwizard).

I hope people find this useful! Thanks for checking it out!

